# kc brain seeds via attitude



## timotay (Feb 13, 2009)

received dwarf auto's in 8 days


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 13, 2009)

umm ok didnt know KC made autos but gla du got them lol


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 13, 2009)

from what the tubes tell me, KC doesn't backbreed or stabilize their genetics very well. anyone here comment on this?


----------



## timotay (Feb 13, 2009)

my mistake i got haze special from kc, dwarf auto from g13 labs in 8 days


----------



## timotay (Feb 13, 2009)

follow up on that last post they both (haze special- kc,dwarf auto -g13) came by way of attitue seeds, this can sound confusing can't it


----------

